# Filler Killer official launch NOW!



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

*NEW PRODUCT LAUNCH*

Serious about paint correction? Serious about true paint correction?
Use Eraser or similar but want something colour free that smells NICER?!
How can that be possible you say?! 
Well launching NOW is Filler Killer, new to Envy and the detailing world as a whole. 
Smarter surfactants and at lower concentrations, colour free and smelling amazing.
Filler Killer is the must have solution for those who do true corrections and give genuine results to their customers. 
INTRO SPECIAL PRICE.










We have been developing this for months now and are very proud of the final end result.
Hope you like it and we appreciate your support.

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## GTechTwo (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Tim,

Some of the guys on the 350Z forum are chomping at the bit on your post


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Any videos or pictures to demonstrate how well it works, or a comparison against other market leads such as g techniq panel wipe?


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Tim in the new year ill be taking some off your hands!

Ive heard fantastic things about this stuff 

Have a good New Year


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Joech92 said:


> Any videos or pictures to demonstrate how well it works, or a comparison against other market leads such as g techniq panel wipe?


Sorry no. You'd have to look through recent details by myself or Marc Linekar aka Krystal Kleen Detail as we have been using it for quite a while in correctional write ups.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Good Name...:thumb:

Does exactly what it says so to speak.


----------

